# Naturteich full extra,Planung



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo erstmal alle!
Bin ja ganz frisch hier und möchte mein 1. Posting gleich mit Bildchen schmücken-hoffe es klappt.... .
Ja;bei der Anlage unseres Gartens war "damals" eigentlich schon ein Teich geplant,aber wegen unserer Jüngsten zurückgestellt.
Nun hätte ich Bock,mit der Planung und vielleicht auch im Herbst noch mit der Ausführung zu beginnen.
Es soll ein Schildkrötenteich (__ Europäische Sumpfschildkröte 2-3 Stück=Raubtier) mit wenigen heimischen Fischchen und entsprechendem BIO Filter werden;sozusagen umzäunt,damit die Tiere nicht ausbüchsen.Am Rand der Terasse mit ca.50 cm hohem Natursteinmäuerchen und Steinbrücke in die "hintere Ecke".Gedacht babe ich bis jetzt an einen selbstmodellierten GFK Teich auf Betonsauberkeitsschicht-Tiefe max. 1,20m,eventuell noch mit einer kleinen Insel.Was ist von dem hier-www.udena.ch/wilf/textHaltungEmys.htm      beschriebenen Filter zu halten?
Denke das reicht erstmal und schönen Dank im Voraus für die netten Antworten   ,welche mich erleuchten werden..... dea: 
Gruss    Jürgen
OK hab die Bilder ins Album rein....


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hy JürgenS

Willkommen unter uns

meinst du diesen Filter  (Der Kies-Wasserfilter OASE-Europond 430 )?

über diesen filter kann ich nichts sagen weil ich Ihn nicht kenne

aber hier ein Link wie man einen solchen Pflanzenfilter selbst anlegen kann




gruss

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

das Filterprinzip ist mit dem eines Pflanzenfilters zu vergleichen, meiner Meinung nach sollte dies für Teiche mit wenig Besatz durchaus ausreichen.

Großer Vorteil ist, daß Du Dir so einen Filter sehr einfach selber bauen kannst. ABer, John hat schon recht, schau mal bei Tommi nach, der hat eine super Anleitung online


lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

da Du davon sprichst, den Teich einzuzäunen, scheinst Du ja schon Erfahrungen mit __ Schildkröten zu haben. Sicher eine richtige Massnahme, einen Zaun zu bauen. Ich muss aber doch noch einmal darauf verweisen, dass ich noch keinen einzigen Beitrag gelesen habe, in dem die Haltung von Schildkröten als unproblematisch oder einfach beschrieben worden wäre. Die allermeisten Autoren raten ziemlich eindeutig ab, weil Schildkröten jeden Teich extrem verschmutzen und alles abfressen sollen. Ich habe da keine eigenen Erfahrungen, empfehle Dir aber dringend, Dich vor der Entscheidung schlau zu lesen.

Prinzipiell kann man sich auch einen GFK-Teich selbst anfertigen. Auch da sollte man allerdings über erhebliche einschlägige Erfahrungen verfügen. Es darf keinerlei Feuchtigkeit mit verarbeitet werden (Wasser im Gewebe usw.), sonst wird der Teich nicht dicht. Das Gewebe muss so "trocken" (wenig Harz) wie möglich verarbeitet werden, ggf. mehrfach rollen und Lufteinschlüsse vermeiden. Was willst Du als Harz verwenden ? Polyester (stinkt gemeingefährlich und dünstet SEHR lange aus) oder Epoxi (gesundheitsschädlich - Atemschutz unabdingbar !). Und dann noch auf Beton ? Ich weiss nicht ob sich dieser immense Aufwand rechtfertigt. Wenn Du SEHR sorgfältig bauen willst: Warum nicht 900er Vlies plus 1,5 mm PVC- oder EPDM-Folie, je nach Bedarf noch einmal 400er Vlies obenauf ? Ist immer noch detlich billiger und mindestens genauso gut.

Eine Insel ist eine feine Sache, hat aber auch einen erheblichen Platzbedarf. Ich denke, Du strebst einigermassen natürliche Uferschrägen an. Dann brauchst Du schon einen SEHR grossen Teich (und da halte ich dann 100 m² für zu klein). Ich empfehle Dir, mit einem Geodreieck oder mit dem Rechenknecht einmal masstäblich Profile/Querschnitte zu zeichnen. Du kommst dann von ganz allein auf die benötigten Dimensionen.

Ich denke, wir sprechen uns noch häufiger   
so long
Stefan

EDIT: Oooops, habe jetzt erst die Fotos angeschaut. Also:

Für Insel erheblich zu klein.

Kein Grund, mit Beton und GFK zu arbeiten.

Wie sollen die Schildkröten ander Flucht gehindert werden ?

NEU:
- Scheint eine Ecke mit ziemlichem Baumbestand (Laub !) zu sein.
- Wenn Die Schildkröten wirklich den Teich abgrasen und zerwühlen, wäre mir die Stelle dafür optisch zu exponiert.
- Vorsicht, zwischen Architektenzeichnungen und Bauzeichnungen für einen Teich bestehen erhebliche Unterschiede.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Danke für Eure Antworten, geht ja superfix hier!!!
Das mit GFK habe ich von der neuen -IMO- Draco Ausgabe ,auch online :
 .Aber bin natürlich dem Folienteich nicht abgeneigt--überhaupt wenns auch noch günstiger kommt...     .Gibts da günstige Bezugsquellen im Netz?
Den Filter bei Tommi hab ich mir gestern auch schon angesehen...
Erfahrung mit __ Schildkröten habe ich -noch- nicht ,aber schon viel gelesen und natürlich auch Mitglied bei der DGHT,AG Lacertiden(__ Eidechsen).Von da her schon vorbelastet.
Flächenmässig komme ich überschlägig auf 30-35 qm ,ist das zu wenig?Siehe auch Teichplan/Grundriss des GALA Bauers?
Auf jeden Fall werde ich Züchter mit entsprechenden Teichen besuchen um Fehler auszumerzen bzw. zu minimieren.
Übrigens liegt der Teich dann auf ca. 290 m über NN im Enztal südausgerichtet,mit Morgensonne und Windgeschützt.
So noch was schaffen  Gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Nö,nö,
Links steht eine Reihe Tujas,vorne 1 "Bäumchen" Imo Rubinie und hinten drin irgendso ein Strauch,kleiner Baum oder so mit roten Blättern.Hintere Grundstücksgrenze abgefangen mit Betonmauer und Kalksteinen ca. 1,30m hoch.  gruss und bis später  Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

> Gibts da günstige Bezugsquellen im Netz?



schau mal oben unter *Eure Links* da findest du alles was das Teicherherz so braucht


john


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Also ich weiss nicht, dachte bisher, Du wolltest den GFK-Teich selbst bauen. Habe mal die HP aufgesucht. Ob die Unzerstörbarkeit nun ein Vorteil oder eher Nachteil ist, will ich hier gar nicht beurteilen. Ein Teich, der nur mit der Flex wieder zu entfernen ist, wäre mir aber wenig sympatisch. Offensichtlich verspricht der Anbieter, Baumängel (weicher Untergrund, ungeeignete Teichprofile) durch die Verwendung von GFK zu überspielen. Warum nicht gleich richtig bauen ? "Die besondere Formgebung, seichte Uferzonen ... ist mit Folie nicht zu realisieren." Das halte ich schlicht für unzutreffend. "... ein steil abfallendes, tiefes Mittelteil, ist mit Folie nicht zu realisieren." Da hat der Mann recht (zu viele Falten) - ein steiles, tiefes Mittelteil ist aber auch unerwünscht und ein echter Baufehler. Weiter gibt mir zu denken, dass der Beton wohl eher Zement ist... Auch, dass ihm nichts besseres eingefallen ist, als sein Referenzobjekt nun gerade mit Kies zuzuschmeissen, stimmt nicht gerade zuversichtlich. Kies treibt den Preis hübsch in die Höhe und ist normalerweise DAS Paradematerial, um Baumängel zu kaschieren. Aber was soll's, ein Angebot schadet ja nicht.

Alternativ empfehle ich Dir, Dir einmal den Katalog von Naturagart anzufordern (http://www.naturagart.de). Deren 900er Vlies ist von ausgezeichneter Qualität, ausserdem auch die Folie. Ob Du (wenn Du einen solchen Bedarf hast) die Naturagart-Folie auch AUF die Folie legen solltest, weiss ich nicht - sie ist nämlich weiss. Besser scheint mir da das Vlies zu sein, das Susanne dieser Tage ausgebuddelt hat (-> Links). Noch was: Naturagart ist zwar qualitativ hochwertig, aber auch relativ teuer (dürfte Dir aber nicht sehr viel ausmachen, wenn Du schon für einen GFK-Teich bezahlen willst). Im Internet (etwas Arbeit und eigenes Wissen wird unvermeidlich sein) findest Du aber alle möglichen Alternativen. Was ich oben vergessen hatte: EPDM-Folie ist (synthetische) Kautschukfolie.

30 bis 35 m² sind natürlich nicht zu klein, sondern eine sehr schöne Grösse für einen Teich. Für eine "richtige" Insel allerdings ist dieser Teich viel zu klein.

In das Schildkrötenthema hänge ich mich nicht mehr rein - da hast Du mehr Ahnung als ich. Du solltest Dich nur vielleicht wirklich noch einmal über die Freilandhaltung von __ Schildkröten schlau machen.

Ich habe nicht von der Draufsicht gesprochen, sondern vom Profil, dem Querschnitt ! Hat Dir der Galaba wirklich keinen Queschnitt geliefert ?? Dann solltest Du Dir überlegen, Dich von ihm zu trennen - oder Dir wirklich einige, schon mindestens drei volle Jahre alte Referenzen nennen lassen und bei den Besitzern auch wirklich nachfragen. Die Draufsicht besagt nämlich überhaupt nichts, auf das Profil kommt es entscheidend an ! 30, maximal 35 (in den tieferen Bereichen) Grad Neigung , welche Flâche hat der Grund (die tiefste Ebene), dazu Lage und Ausdehnung der Pflanzebenen - DAS musst Du wissen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

.... puh, bis ich draufgekommen bin, daß Galaba der "GartenLandschaftsBauer" oder so sein soll ist jetzt auch etwas Zeit vergangen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

@Stefan:
Würde natürlich gerne alles selber machen,bin gelernter Maurer und im Bauunternehmen tätig.Der Landschaftsgärtner bekommt hier keinen Auftrag von mir... : 
Könnte mich schon mit Folie anfreundenu meinst  also Hochwertiges Vlies,dann PVC Folie 1,5mm und dann nochmal Vlies z.B. von Susannes Link(noch nicht gefunden)       Mal weiter durchdenken... Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Ich meine, wenn Du etwas vergleichbar hochwertiges haben (und bezahlen) willst, dann Vlies drunter und 1,5 mm hochwertige Folie drauf. Sollte in den allermeisten Fällen sehr gut ausreichen. Nur, wenn Dich gerade die Zerstörungsfestigkeit von GFK so sehr fasziniert haben sollte, dann kann man auch noch einmal  (dünneres) Vlies auf die Folie legen. Das ist dann nun wirklich ein sicheres Sandwich. Das Vlies, auf das Susanne hingewiesen hat, hat allerdings den Vorteil, nicht schneeweiss zu sein. Weiss kann selbst dann noch optisch stören, wenn man es mit Substrat abdeckt.

Wenn Du mich fragst, reicht für einen 35 m² Teich von max. 120 cm auch 900er Vlies mit 1,0 mm PVC-Folie. Aber: Die Festigkeit ist dann natürlich geringer als die des praktisch unzerstörbaren GFK.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Wie gestaltet mann den Übergang von einer Mauer (direkt an der Terasse runter) zum Erdreich?Wäre da eine Sauberkeitsschicht aus Beton oder Mörtel nich doch gut?
Schönen Feierabend! Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

da gibt es auch (unsichtbare) Befestigungsschienen/Aluprofile.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

hier ist übrigens Susannes Link



Ich habe nun sicher Schwierigkeiten, mit einem Mann vom Fach zu diskutieren: Aber was ist eine Sauberkeitsschicht ? Wenn damit eine Art Trennschicht zwischen dem Erdreich und dem Vlies gemeint ist, so würde ich da unter "Sauberkeitsaspekten" keine Notwendigkeit sehen. Tatsächlich aber hat Magerzement (scheint wohl aber auch kein Fachbegriff zu sein: Gemeint ist Zement/Sand 1 vol./7 vol.) sehr positive Eigenschaften: Er wird zwar fest, bleibt aber unter (Wasser-)Druck deformierbar. Das ist vor allem hilfreich, wenn der Boden bei den Aushubarbeiten aufgelockert worden ist (was man nach Möglichkeit vermeiden sollte, aber bei Einsatz von schwerem Gerät nicht immer vermeiden kann).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo Stefan,
also Aufbau stellt sich dann so dar: Rohplanie-Erde
                                                   Sandschicht
                                                   Vlies 900
                                                   Teichfolie 1,0 bzw. 1,5mm
                                                   300 gr Vlies
Sauberkeitsschicht besteht aus Magerbeton z.B. B10 (nach alter Norm ) und wird normalerweise unter bewehrten Betonteilen vorgeschrieben.

Schaue mich jetzt mal nach den erforderlichen Tiefen/Zonen um.
         Gruss     Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich würde etwas einfacher vorschlagen

- Grube (planiert)
- Magerzement ("Sauberkeitsschicht")
- Vlies (900 oder 1000 Gramm/m²)
- Folie (1,0 oder 1,5 mm)
- Vlies (300 Gramm - aus meiner Sicht nicht unbedingt erforderlich)
- Teichsubstrat (Verlegesand ohne Fische oder grober Sand mit Fischen)

In den Sand werden die Pflanzen gesetzt. Gleichzeitig mit oder nach dem Befüllen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

Muss das Vlies auf der Folie bis über den Rand gezogen werden(Wasserverlust?)??
Würde dann groben Sand nehmen-Rheinsand....?Welche Körnung wär da gut?
Zwecks Tiefen habe ich das bei Heissner angeschaut:
120cm,70cm,50cm,15cm  so OK??
Kann mann die Folie auch "über Eck" bestellen?
    Danke für die Hilfestellungen    Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

Kann Reiner nur bestätigen: *Erst *das Loch graben, *dann *Folie bestellen. Nachträgliche Korrekturarbeiten sind schwierig.

Sondermasse sind bei vielen, aber nicht bei allen Anbietern erhältlich. Sondermasse sind etwas teurer pro Quadratmeter, man kann aber durch den geringeren Bedarf durchaus nennenswert sparen. Solche Anbieter, die auch Sondermasse liefern, haben kein Problem damit, ein Angebot für beide Varianten zu machen, wenn sie seriös sind. Auch solltest Du Dich bei Deiner ausgesprochenen Winkelkonstruktion beraten lassen (ich kann da ebenfalls Naturagart empfehlen - die sind zwar etwas teurer, stellen aber eben auch das Know-How).

Die Staffelung der Pflanzterrassen ist zwar einerseits OK. Andererseits solltest Du wissen, dass mit Abstand die meisten Pflanzen Flachwasser/Sumpf bevorzugen. Du solltest deshalb eine grobe Vorstellung davon haben, was Du wo pflanzen willst. Statt -15 cm würde ich abfallend -8 bis -15 cm empfehlen, will mich daran aber nicht festbeissen. Für die nächste Ebene (auch da schlage ich eher -30/40 als -50 cm vor) gibt es schon sehr viel weniger geeignete Pflanzen. Auf -70 cm stehen dann eigentlich nur noch Seerosen, so dass sich eine UMLAUFENDE Pflanzterrasse nicht mehr empfiehlt. Wissen sollte man aber auch, dass bei einem steil (bis - 35 Grad) abfallenden Ufer gar nichts wächst: Das sind die Stellen, die den Einblick in den Teich ermöglichen, bei Dir also wahrscheinlich rechts und links von der Terrassenecke. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es in dem Büchlein "Beispielhafte Gartenteiche" von Naturagart eine sehr gute Darstellung und Aufzählung der Pflanzen mit den unterschiedlichen Ebenen gab. Das Büchlein bringt ohnehin schon viel für das Verständnis und ist preiswert.

Wie gesagt, es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten der Saugsperre. Die mit der Folie, die bis 5 cm. aus dem Boden heraussteht, ist recht effektiv.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

Ja Stefan,hast recht-ich brauche viele Flachwasserzonen für die Emys (__ Schildkröten)  
Hab mir mal die Planung bei Naturagart bestellt,kost ja nix ,wenn ich zumindest das Vlies dort bestelle  
Bestimmt kein Fehler....     Werde mir übers WE auch mal deren ganze HP durchsehen,ist ja immens!!   Gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

bin gespannt was dir Naturagart raten wird, kannst Du das dann hier posten? Denke auch daran ihre Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen, wenn es nächstes Jahr an den Teichneubau geht. Solange man gegenverrechnen kann ist es ja wirklich kostenlos

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo, habe mal ein Luftbild von "meim Heisle " reingestellt--Album.Hinten links in die Ecke soll er rein,der Teich....
Bin schon mächtig gespannt,was die von Naturagart empfehlen werden.Das mit dem Filtergraben scheint mir ja schon genial zu sein...,wenn mann den noch mit einer Solarpumpe betreiben kann und alles funzt, I woulb be a happy camper....  
Gruss   JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Unterschreib.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Also,"Planung" ist da. Es ist so wie auf meienm ursprünglichen Grundriss mit Quellregion/Wasserfall auf der linken vorderen Seite und rechts oben neben der Terasse mit dem Filterteich.Empfohlen haben Sie eben Vlies 900 mit 1 mm Folie und Ihren Ufermatten,dazu den Dammdurchführungskit und Pumpe AM5500 75W,92ltr./min max für den Wasserfall 20-25cm breit.Ausserdem noch das Klemmprofil an der Natursteinmauer entlang.Gesamtkosten ca. 3500 Euronen + Fracht und Pflanzen.
Versuche mal den Plan hier reinzustellen.Foliengrösse nach Naturagart ca.145 qm.
Ausserdem habe ich mir so ziemlich alle Anleitungen für Teich,Wasserfälle,Bäche,Teichpflanzen und so schon schicken lassen...`ne Mengen zu lesen aber einleuchtend und interressant.
Gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

das ging ja echt flott... 
aber, 145m² Folie lassen doch auf einen ziemlich großen Teich schliessen, welche Maße hast der Teich denn ?


lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Ups, hatte vergessen einzuloggen.Bild ist jetzt drin--hab da aber immer etwas Probs mit der Grösse.... .
@Doogie:Ja , denk ich auch,aber da ist wohl die Folie für den Ufergraben und den Filterteich schon dabei.. .Aber egal,ich denke so ähnlich werd ich mal anfangen und am Samstag mittag besuch ich noch jemanden Richtung Frankfurt,der 3 Teiche mit Sumpfschildkröten hat...Erfahrungen usw. austauschen ,mache auch Bilder.
Gruss    Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

netter Plan... ausser daß er verkehrt rum im Album steht


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Ja, Ich glaube dass es schon so passt, nur das mit dem Profil macht mir noch Kopfzerbrechen.Hab da die mappe von Naturagart schon durchgeschaut aber bin mir noch nicht schlüssig.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich einseitig die Terasse mit einer Betonmauer "abfangen"-im sichtbaren oberen Teil Natursteinverkleidet und auch mit Natursteinabdeckplatten .Die Folie dann mit den Aluprofilen anbringen und zur Hangseite dann langsam steigen lassen mit viel Flachwasserzone und schön bepflanztem Wassergraben....
   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

kannst Du den Plan im ALbum bitte trotzdem um 180% drehen ?
tu mir schwer mti dem Kopfstand 

jaaaaaa, ich weiss, ich kann's mir ja runterladen und selber drehen...aber warum einfach, wenn's kompliziert auch geht ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo nochmal,

Erfahrungsbericht: Meine massgeschneiderte Folie - obwohl mich die reine Grösse auch erschreckt hatte - hat exakt gepasst. Die Kombi 900er Vlies mit 1,0 mm Folie und Ufermatte halte ich für ideal.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

bin gespannt was sie mir raten werden... 
mach die endgültige Planung allerdings erst im Herbst

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Sodele,iss ´er gedreht.Keine weiteren Links o.ä. bezüglich Schnitten/Aufbau??       :cry:    Gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

hast schon recht: Es ist höchste Zeit, Dich einmal ans Profil zu setzen (wie willst Du sonst die Folie bestellen - immer *zuerst *den Teich ausheben, dann die Folie ausmessen).

Mein Vorschlag: Du zeichnest Dir in der Draufsicht die gewünschten Pflanzebenen ein (zeichne gross genug, evt. kannst Du das ja auch auf dem Computer erledigen, z.B. mit Micrografx Designer oder Corel Draw, ältere Versionen bekommt man extrem billig): Entlang der Terrasse geht es ja wahrscheinlich steil in die Tiefe, also keine Pflanzenterrasse), dann auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite die Linie zuerst des Flachwasserbereichs ("Sumpfzone") einzeichnen. Den Bacheinlauf nicht vergessen, der ist tiefer. Dann eine zweite "Höhenlinie" für die nächst tiefere Pflanzebene (da schlage ich -30 bis 40 cm vor) einzeichnen - denke daran, dass Du Fläche brauchst, um "auf Tiefe" zu kommen, Fläche in der Draufsicht, die allein durch die Schrägen "verbraucht" wird. Du musst also die tiefere Pflanzebene deutlich breiter machen als sie später ausfallen wird. Für den Anfang genügt eine groge Schätzung. Dann die noch tiefere Pflanzenebene einzeichnen, die exakte Tiefe kommt darauf an, was Du pflanzen willst (es kommen eigentlich nur Seerosen in Betracht, aber auch die bevorzugen unterschiedliche Tiefen). Daraus ergibt sich, dass die Sumpfzone mehr oder minder umlaufend sein sollte (denke daran, dass sie nahezu vollständig durch Pflanzen erobert werden wird, was den Teich optisch verkleinert !). Die -30/40 cm Ebene braucht schon nicht mehr vollständig umzulaufen (überlege Dir auch da, was Du pflanzen kannst/willst, evt. anhand Werner's Pflanzenkatalog), und pro Seerose reicht ein Podest. Was übrig bleibt ist die tiefste Stelle des Teichs, der Boden.

Jetzt schon solltest Du Dir auch Gedanken über die Saugsperre (und nicht nur über den terrassenseitigen Anschluss) machen. Wenn mit dem Graben begonnen wird, sollte das nur noch reine Umsetzung (und keine weitere Planung) mehr sein. Aber wem sage ich das ?

Da Du Dir einen Filterteich anlegen willst, nehme ich an, dass die Pflanzpodeste im Hauptteich stark beschnitten sein sollen. Ich schlage allerdings vor, den Hauptteich nicht ganz ohne Pflanzebenen zu belassen, er wirkt sonst an der Terrasse zu "nackt".

Dann machst Du Schnitte durch den Teich: Mindestens an jedem Schenkel einen Schnitt längs und einen quer ("mindestens" deshalb, weil Du ja mit dem Filterteich ein recht kompliziertes Gebilde bekommst, das evt. zusätzliche Schnitte benötigt). Durch blosses Einzeichnen der Schrägen im korrekten Winkel (wenn Du damit hinkommst, möglichst nicht steiler als 30 bis 35 Grad, wenn Dir dafür der Platz nicht reicht "oben herum" bis einschl. der -30/40 cm Ebene flacherer und von da an steiler als 35 Grad gehen) kannst Du ablesen und in die Draufsicht einzeichnen, wie viel Platz Dir durch die Schrägen verloren geht. Die Schrägen kannst Du jetzt leicht in die Draufsicht übertragen.

Lasse Dir Zeit für diesen Planungsprozess - er bestimmt das spätere Aussehen Deines Teiches. Wenn Du "Schutzwälle" oder "-zäune" (gegen die Fische) für die Pflanzen im Hauptteich planst, solltest Du sie jetzt schon einzeichnen, um den Platzbedarf richtig einzuschätzen.

Dieser Prozess ist nicht etwa einmalig, sondern Du näherst Dich der endgültigen Gestaltung an, indem Du immer wieder von der Draufsich in die Schnitte wechselst und zurück. Bald kannst Du sehr gut abschätzen, wie Dein späterer Teich aussehen und welcher Platz von was beansprucht wird.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Dir
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

habe eben einen Abschnitt wieder herausgenommen, weil der einfach nicht passte: Du bist ja der mit den Raubtieren   (__ Schildkröten)...

Ich hatte geschrieben, dass ich das Konzept mit Filterteich als sehr aufwändig empfinde und gefragt, ob man nicht an Vereinfachung denken könne. Richtig daran ist nach wie vor, dass der gewinkelte Teich mit anschliessendem Filterteich schwierig herzustellen ist, einen hohen Folienbedarf hat und zudem die Folie zwischen Teich und Filterteich wohl (genau weiss ich das nicht, kann es mir aber nur so vorstellen) viele Falten werfen wird.

Nun weiss ich wirklich nicht gerade viel von Schildkröten.   Was immer ich gelesen habe, ging dahin, dass sie leicht ausbüchsen (deshalb bei Dir wohl der geplante Zaun), den Teich (die Pflanzen) kahl fressen und auch noch eine ausgesprochen gut funktionierende Verdauung haben 8) . Ob auch die von Dir vorgesehenen Schildkröten an die Pflanzen gehen, weiss ich nicht, unterstelle es hier aber einmal (wenn nicht >>> letzter Absatz). In diesem Falle sind Pflanzen im Teich ziemlich witzlos, das Profil gestaltet sich dadurch viel einfacher, weil Du nur für einen bequemen Ausstieg für die Tierchen sorgen musst. Ab da kann das Ufer deutlich steiler werden - eine ziemlich trostlose Behausung für die einheimischen Fische, die ja auch noch vorgesehen sind. Aber gehen wir einmal davon aus.

Dann musst Du aber mindestens auch den Filterteich einzäunen bzw. ihn ausserhalb der Umzäunung des Hauptteiches lassen. Ich weiss nicht, ob das optisch so viel hermacht, aber gehen wir auch davon einmal aus. Eventuell musst Du darüber hinaus noch einen möglichst üppigen Biofilter vorsehen, nämlich dann, wenn Schildkrötenkot von ähnlicher Art ist wie Fischkot. Das aus ihm entstehende Nitrit ist fischgiftig und dürfte unter den vorausgesetzten Umständen in grossen Mengen entstehen. Beide Filter haben daben dann folgende Aufgaben: Der Bio-Filter (z.B. ein gross dimensionierter Mehrammerfilter) wandelt das Nitrit in Nitrat um, das dann wieder in das Teichwasser gelangt. Nitat ist reiner Dünger, der nicht nur höhere Pflanzen, sondern auch Algen nährt. Das Teichwasser wird deshalb durch den Filterteich geleitet, die Nährstoffe werden dort von den Pflanzen ausgekoppelt und in Pflanzenmasse umgewandelt. Die Pflanzen im Filterteich werden regelmässig stark ausgelichtet, wodurch die Nährstoffe dann ganz aus dem Teich geschafft werden.

Grundsätzlich kann die Filterung durch Pflanzen aber auch im Teich selbst geschehen, wenn es gelingt, die Schildkröten daran zu hindern, in den Grünbereich einzudringen und die Pflanzen zu verspeisen. Eigentlich sollte es machbar sein, eine *grosse *Flachwasserzone (Grösse in etwa wie die des geplanten Filterteiches) im Teich anzulegen und die Tiere durch einen Zaun o.ä. von ihr fern zu halten. Einzäunen musst Du ja ohnehin. Ich glaube, dass das nicht nur einfacher ist, sondern auch besser aussieht als ein kahler Hauptteich und direkt daneben ein üppig wuchernder Filterteich. Die Teichfläche ware dann so gross wie der Hauptteich und der Filterteich zusammen. Die Flachwasserzone, in der die Pflanzen angesiedelt werden, würde ich mit Kies als Substrat bestücken.

In dieser Variante (Biofilter plus Filterzone im Teich) würde ich allerdings zwei Pumpen einsetzen. Einmal eine ausreichen starke Pumpe für Mehrkammerfilter und Bachlauf. Und eine weitere, möglichst leistungsschwache (Amax 3500) Pumpe leitet das Teichwasser so hinter die Sumpfzone, dass es langsam wieder durch den Wurzelbereich in den Teich zurück fliesst/sickert. Man muss sich halt etwas einfallen lassen, um das Wasser möglichst breit in die Sumpfzone einfliessen zu lassen und trotzdem nicht mit permanent verstopften Schläuchen zu kämpfen zu haben.

Sollten die Raub-Schildkröten wider Erwarten pflanzliche Nahrung  verschmähen, würde ich ähnlich verfahren, allerdings wie im vorherigen Posting vorgeschlagen die drei Pflanzebenen im Teich anlagen und trotzdem wie gerade beschrieben eine grosse Filterzone unter Verzicht auf den Filterteich anlagen. Es bestünde dann auch keine Notwendigkeit, die Schildkröten durch einen Zaun von der Filterfläche fernzuhalten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo Stefan,
super, wie viel Du hier schreibst.Also die __ Schildkröten fressen keine Pflanzen,höchstens ein wenig Salat,Löwenzahn o.ä. wenn sie ganz jung sind-Schlüpflinge.
[/quote]Entlang der Terrasse geht es ja wahrscheinlich steil in die Tiefe, also keine Pflanzenterrasse), 





> Richtig,so dachte ich mir das.


Jetzt schon solltest Du Dir auch Gedanken über die Saugsperre





> Ich dachte schon an das Naturagart System mit "nährstoffarmen"Teich und "nährstoffreichem" Ufergraben mit entsprechender Bepflanzung...Seerosen und sauerstoffbildende Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich und aussenrum alles andere(nicht so hohe).Also auf jeden Fall breiter Ufergraben und möglichst viel Flachwasserzone.Die tiefste Stelle reicht mit so 1 qm locker aus für die Überwinterung.


Was immer ich gelesen habe, ging dahin, dass sie leicht ausbüchsen (deshalb bei Dir wohl der geplante Zaun), 





> Richtig...,aber ich werde sozusagen ringsum eine Natursteinmauer ,innen glatt ca.50 cm hoch herstellen und keinen Zaun.Entlang der Tuja Hecke gibts eine Ausbruchsicherung mit glatten Holztafeln oder (asbestlosen) Eternitplatten.
> Gruss  Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

das Naturagart-System ist wirklich klasse und fuktioniert 1a ! Vielleicht ein paar Hinweise noch dazu: Ich habe den "Uferwall" aus Zement aufgebaut - lässt sich dann auch gut betreten. Mit einer Schlauchwaage habe ich auf 48 Meter Länge gerade einmal 2 cm Höhendifferenz gehabt, bin voll zufrieden (bei Dir dürften das ja null cm werden). Wenn Du einfach so planst, wie ich, wirst Du Dich - ebenso wie ich - verplanen. Glaube mir einfach: Plane den Ufergraben wenigstens an ein paar Stellen so breit wie möglich (>> 1 Meter) ! Das lohnt sich später von der Optik her ungeheuer. Bedenke auch, dass man den Ufergraben unterschiedlich tief und ggf. in abgetrennten "Wannen" bauen kann, um Pflanzen mit unterschiedlichen Bedürfnissen setzen zu können. Bei einem abwechslungsreichen Ufergraben kann die Flachwasserzone ("Sumpfzone") durchaus recht schmal ausfallen. Die Ufermatte auf dem Wall wird übrigens recht langsam bewachsen. Es sei denn, Du schlämmst sie nicht nur kräftig mit Verlegesand ein, sondern schützt das dort ausgebrachte Saatgut hernach vor Regen (Anleitung beim Saatgut). Bei 48 Metern war mir ein solcher Schutz schlicht zu aufwändig. Es kam ,was kommen musste: Schwerste Regenfälle habe die Ufermatte ausgewaschen, das Saatgut gelangte mitsamt dem eingeschlämmten Verlegesand in den Ufergraben. Die teilweise extrem spät keimenden Samen waren von ordinärem Unkraut nicht zu unterscheiden. Will gar nicht wissen, wie viel der mühsam ausgebrachten Sämlinge ich später herausgerissen habe...

Wenn Deine Raubtiere die Pflanzen verschonen, kann ich mir eine sehr schöne Anlage vorstellen ! Überlege Dir, ob Du den Filtergraben wirklich brauchst: Da weder die __ Schildkröten noch die einheimischen Fische an die Pflanzen gehen, gibt es (ausser dem Spass an der technischen Lösung) keinen sachlichen Grund für den Filterteich. Er ist teurer und - bir Dir - sicher nicht einfach zu realisieren. Besser das gesparte Geld in einen anständigen Mehrkammerfilter, ggf. Vortex oder Spaltsieb und in eine kleine Pumpe für die Pflanzzone investieren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

@Stefan:Habe gestern mal alles mögliche hier im Forum -auch entsprechende Links- durchgelesen bezüglich der Filterproblematik... .Den Spaltsieb-Filter habe ich leider nicht so richtig verstanden bzw. gefunden..nur so ein Mini Bild wo mann nix erkennen kann.Ich liebäugle aber schon mit deinem Vorschlag mit dem Mehrkammerfilter.. .Da ich da vielleicht doch nicht so ganz fit bin (Eigenbau Filter):Was gibts da denn günstiges ,gutes zu kaufen...Naturagart Klein/Mittel?Wie sieht das mit der Aufstellund aus...einfach oben am Quellen/Bachstart installieren mit Pumpe im Teich?
Eins ist noch ungeklärt:Wie "schlimm" ist der Kot der Emys?Werde versuchen,es herauszubekommen.... .Da aber momentan nur 3 -4 kleinere -Panzerlänge so ca.10cm geplant sind ,hoffe ich dass es nicht so wild mit der Verunreinigung wird.
Habe gestern die Schildkrötenteiche besichtigt,versuche mal ein Photo reinzustellen....            Gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

der Schildkrötenteich sieht ja toll aus - von wegen kahl gefressen und zugeka... ! Also: Klappt ja wohl. 

Die Naturagart-Filter sind ganz neu, habe noch nie einen Erfahrungsbericht gelesen, keine Ahnung. Schau doch mal bei Sprick - die machen einen ganz guten Eindruck und lassen sich eingraben sowie bepflanzen.



Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

Also ich verfolge die Planung ja regelmäßig und langsam bekommt man richtig Lust, das Endprodukt zu sehen.

Jürgen   Du weißt, daß ich nicht sooooooo weit weg von Dir wohne   

(Die einen können das jetzt als Drohung deuten, die anderen als Versprechen   )

Also - viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung - mit StefanS hast Du natürlich auch beste Hilfestellung - ich spreche aus Erfahrung!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

Also dat mit dem Filterzeug (Sprick) ist schon eine Wissenschaft.....
@Susanne:Ja ,Du bisch net weit weg von Voinga,gell?
Übringens hab ich mal den ersten Spatenstich reingestellt...
und noch was:Schon interressant,wieviele so Sonntag mittags surfen....  
Gruss   JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo nochmal,
habe jetzt tagelang gesucht,gefunden,gelesen,.... . Bin auf folgendem Stand:Wasser nach Naturagart System an der tiefsten Stelle abziehen (Schwerkraftsystem)in den Filterteich(Anleitung hab ich gestern bekommen),am Ende des Filterteichs die AM5500 ,mit 2 Zoll Schlauch ca. 1m hoch und ca. 9m weit in den Naturagart Kleinteichfilter pumpen und ab dort einen kleinen Bachlauf speissen...(Entfernung Pumpe /Quelle nicht wie auf Plan,nur ca. die Hälfte).Alternativ zum Naturagart Kleinteichfilter zu IMO 198 Euro gibts eigentlich nix..??bei e-bay???hab ich da noch was gesehen so für 80 Euro...gruss  Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2003)

So,ein stressiger (JOKE) Samstag ist vorbei.Haben betoniert und 2 Reihen der Natursteinmauer gesetzt.Nun wird nächsten Samstag der Aushub drankommen.... .grob weiss ich schon wie das Profil aussehen wird.Kanns eigentlich kaum erwarten bis alles fertig ist.Stelle ein paar Bilder in meine Galerie.    Gruss an alle  JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2003)

@StafanS:
Bitte um Kommentare... ,das wäre ein Schnitt im Bereich der tiefsten Stelle,Länge so ca. 2 m.Ergibt sich so aus dem Beitrag von dir ,kombiniert mit naturagart Empfehlungen.
gruss   JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

sieht ja schon einmal sehr schick aus. Was mich zuerst interessiert sind die begrenzenden Mauern ganz links und rechts: Ist links die “Fluchtmauer” für die __ Schildkröten ? Was ist mit der rechten Mauer, noch rechts von dem Streifen von 85 cm. Meine Frage ist, geht man da von aussen noch heran, kann man drüberschauen usw.

Den Uferwall empfehle ich, oben waagerecht zu machen und nicht zu verrunden (trapezförmiger Querschnitt) – es sei denn, Du hast es beruflich drauf, die Oberkante absolut in Waage zu halten. Der Ufergraben ersetzt ja bei Dir die Sumpfzone. Das kann man auch gut so machen, muss aber wissen, dass teichseitig die Ufermatte sichtbar bleiben wird, bis auch sie bewachsen ist. Das dauert ca. zwei Jahre. Hast Du schon eine Vorstellung, was Du auf die –50 cm Ebene pflanzen willst ? Wenn es nur Seerosen sind, braucht die ja nicht umlaufend zu sein. Du gewinnst so mehr platz oder kannst die Natursteinmauer innen flacher ansteigen lassen. Nicht vergessen, die Natursteine “auf Lücke” mit ausreichendem Abstand zu setzen und zu bepflanzen, sieht wirklich gut aus.

Vom Profil her sagt mir das schon einmal sehr zu – wichtig ware jetzt natürlich noch die Draufsicht. Wichtig übrigens auch für Dich, wenn Du mit dem Aushub beginnst.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2003)

Servus Stefan,

"Ist links die “Fluchtmauer” für die __ Schildkröten ?"--genau,siehst Du auch schon auf den Album Bildern "Betontag1" z.B. .Ist so 50cm hoch.

"Meine Frage ist, geht man da von aussen noch heran, kann man drüberschauen usw. "--Dahinter ist ein leicht ansteigender Weinberg;dort läuft niemand rum,sieht mann auch auf den Bildern z.B. "Mein Häusle". 

"Wenn es nur Seerosen sind, braucht die ja nicht umlaufend zu sein."Jau ,hatte ich so gedacht.Ansonsten soll der "Rest" schon flach werden ,wegen meinen Raubtieren...  


"Vom Profil her sagt mir das schon einmal sehr zu – wichtig ware jetzt natürlich noch die Draufsicht. Wichtig übrigens auch für Dich, wenn Du mit dem Aushub beginnst. "--Danke.Die Draufsicht werd ich gleich mal angehen,da ich ja am Samstag eigentlich weitermachen möchte.An dieser Stelle ist die grösste Tiefe und es gibt eben nur max.4,10m Platz bis zu besagter Mauer... :cry:  deshalb steil...

Gruss    Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2003)

Hab mal was gekritzelt :?  so ähnlich könnt`s doch aussehen ,oder??
            JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2003)

Na das ist doch mal schick. Ne menge von Teich liegt direkt an der Terrase. Das wird bestimmt ein genialer platz zum sitzen !!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

Dir ist klar, dass der Flachwasserbereich rechts zuwuchern wird ? Ist bestimmt sehr reizvoll, ich will mich nur vergewissern, dass es auch beabsichtigt ist.

Du bleibst bei dem Filtergraben-Konzept ? Ich weiss wirklich nicht, ob das erforderlich ist. Auf der Herstellungsseite wird es sicher aufwändig.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2003)

@Stefan:
Warum soll die Flachwasserzone zuwachsen?Teich sollte doch dann -hoffentlich-nährstoffarm sein ....und nährstoffreich im Ufergrabenbereich.Ausserdem wollte ich da nix pflanzen... .Wenn dann trotzdem was kommt , kann ich das ja auslichten ,nach gewisser Zeit;... .

"Du bleibst bei dem Filtergraben-Konzept ? Ich weiss wirklich nicht, ob das erforderlich ist. Auf der Herstellungsseite wird es sicher aufwändig."
Ja,IMO leuten mir da die Argumente von Naturagart schon sehr gut einumpe saugt keinen Schlamm,Sediment setzt sich im Filtergraben ab, Wasser hat eine gewisse Verweildauer -Reinigungswirkung der speziellen Filtergrabenbepflanzung wird dadurch unterstützt,...usw. .Ohne wär natürlich schon einfacher...und wahrscheinlich auch günstiger.Könnte mir hier auch vorstellen,dass der Filtergraben auch den Emys(Europäische Sumpfschildkröten)sehr gefällt   , da sie so verschlammte ,überwucherte Tümpel angeblich lieben. 

Wollte da noch zusätzlich einen Schwerkraftfilter z.B. von Natu
ragart (oder was hälst Du von  www.boelstorf.de  ,dem   Edouna Teichfilter Tiny - 3 Kammer  Filter??) am Bach- bzw. Quellanfang einsetzen um eine möglichst gute Wasserqualität zu erreichen.  .Ist das sinnvoll?Betrieb wäre ja mit der Aquamax 5500 kein Problem.

Teil mir doch bitte nochmal deine Meinung mit  Gruss  Jürgen

Hab mir deine Ausführungen auf den vorderen Seiten nochmal angesehen...:
"Grundsätzlich kann die Filterung durch Pflanzen aber auch im Teich selbst geschehen, wenn es gelingt, die __ Schildkröten daran zu hindern, in den Grünbereich einzudringen und die Pflanzen zu verspeisen. Eigentlich sollte es machbar sein, eine grosse Flachwasserzone (Grösse in etwa wie die des geplanten Filterteiches) im Teich anzulegen und die Tiere durch einen Zaun o.ä. von ihr fern zu halten. Einzäunen musst Du ja ohnehin. Ich glaube, dass das nicht nur einfacher ist, sondern auch besser aussieht als ein kahler Hauptteich und direkt daneben ein üppig wuchernder Filterteich. Die Teichfläche ware dann so gross wie der Hauptteich und der Filterteich zusammen. Die Flachwasserzone, in der die Pflanzen angesiedelt werden, würde ich mit Kies als Substrat bestücken. 

In dieser Variante (Biofilter plus Filterzone im Teich) würde ich allerdings zwei Pumpen einsetzen. Einmal eine ausreichen starke Pumpe für Mehrkammerfilter und Bachlauf. Und eine weitere, möglichst leistungsschwache (Amax 3500) Pumpe leitet das Teichwasser so hinter die Sumpfzone, dass es langsam wieder durch den Wurzelbereich in den Teich zurück fliesst/sickert. Man muss sich halt etwas einfallen lassen, um das Wasser möglichst breit in die Sumpfzone einfliessen zu lassen und trotzdem nicht mit permanent verstopften Schläuchen zu kämpfen zu haben. "
Hört sich auch prima an... und  der gesamte Teich könnte noch etwas grösser werden ,so wie Skizze:Teich +Filterteich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

vielleicht sollten wir einmal telefonieren.  Was ich meine: Solange ausreichend Pflanzen im Teich sind, IST der Teich der Filterteich. Da muss nichts gepumpt und durchgeleitet werden. Einen Filtergraben brauchst Du dann, wenn Pflanzen im Teich nicht in ausreichender Menge gehalten werden können: Das ist z.B. dann der Fall, wenn Kois die Pflanzen wegfressen (deshalb ja meine Frage, ob auch __ Schildkröten die Pflanzen dezimieren) oder wenn im Schwimmteich nicht ausreichend Pflanzen gesetzt werden können/sollen. *Dann *braucht man einen Filtergraben, sonst nicht. Wenn es so gewaltig grünt und wuchert wie auf dem von Dir eingestellten Bild kann man sich den gewaltigen Aufwand für den Filtergraben und die Kosten für die Extra-Pumpe sparen. In solchen Fällen ist es günstiger, einfach den Teich entsprechend zu vergrössern und die Fläche des Filtergrabens zuzuschlagen.

Gib Dich mal keinen Illusionen hin: Die Pflanzen erobern den gesamten Flachwasserbereich, sie brauchen dazu kein nährstoffreiches Substrat. Auch gewaschener Sand/Kies reicht vollkommen aus, den Wurzeln Halt zu geben. Du kommst gar nicht dagegen an, und ... viel Spass beim Auslichten: Nein, wenn Du die Flachwasserzone so anlegst, ist sie früher oder später zugewachsen. Ganz nebenbei: Das ist sehr schön und reizvoll, ich dachte mir aber schon, dass Du da Wasser haben willst.   

Kannst mir ja ne PN mit Deiner Rufnummer schicken, wenn Du weitere Fragen hast - ich rufe Dich dann an.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

kurz zu Deinen Fragen (bin im Augenblick zeitlich nicht frei):



> Dazu noch ein paar Fragen:
> -Muss ich das Vlies 900 auch an der glatten Wand hochziehen?Wenn ja ,wie befestigen?



Wenn die Wand wirklich glatt ist, reicht auch dünnes Vlies. Ganz ohne Vlies sollte such gehen, allerdings will ich dafür meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen.



> -Sollte ich die Teichfläche bis zur Natursteinmauer angrenzend an den Weinberg reusziehen,oder dort lieber" einen Streifen trockenen Garten " lassen?



Also ich würde einen begehbaren Streifen lassen, damit Du noch einmal herankommst.



> -Kann mann im Sepztember noch pflanzen?



Ja, Du kannst so lange pflanzen, wie Du noch Pflanzen bekommst (das ist schon eher die Schwierigkeit - das Angebot wird dünner).



> -Muss ich meine steile Tiefzone unbedingt mit Natursteinen  komplett  verkleiden?Wie mann vielleicht auf den Bildern sehen kann,ist unser Keuper hier äussert Standfest und sozusagen knallhart an der Oberfläche,wenn trocken(bekommt ja auch noch `nen Überzug aus Mörtel..).



"Unbedingt" musst Du gar nichts machen: Dafür sprechen allenfalls optische Gründe. Ufer- oder Böschungsmatte aus nicht organischem Material reichen auch zum Schutz vor UV-Schäden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2003)

Nochmals vielen Dank für die kompetente Hilfe,Stefan!!! :!: 
Mit dem letzten Beitrag -Software- stimmt irgendetwas nicht.... egal.
Bei uns gibts heute wohl 40 Grad ....  stöhn    Gruss  Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2003)

Toi, toi, toi beim Teichbau !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Sodele,die Sauberkeitsschicht und den Uferwall betoniert.Siehe neuestes Bild in meiner Galerie.....  ....war extrem heiss am Samstag  
Werde jetzt dann die Folie bestellen und nach dem Urlaub verlegen.Danach muss ich noch den Ufergraben fertigstellen und die Quelle /Wasserfall bauen.
Ich freue mich schon darauf,wenn der Urlaub vorbei ist.....
Gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Na, das sieht aber schon sehr fein aus ! Pass' aber bloss auf beim Ausmessen der Folie ! Ist Bei Deiner Teichform ohnehin schon schwierig genug. Reichlich Zugabe für den Ufergraben nicht vergessen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Sodele,Folie gestern verlegt,gleich geregnet..... passt eigentlich alles soweit.Lediglich an 2 Stellen ist die Folie etwas knapp :?  für einen breiten Ufergraben,werde ihn eben unterschiedlich breit machen...IMO geht das schon.
Leider habe ich bei der Anbringung der Klemmprofile einen Fehler gemachtie Ufermatte ist jetzt direkt auf dem Beton und nicht wie von NG empfohlen auf der Folie  .Da ich das nicht mehr ändern möchte meine Frage:Wird der Wasserverlust schlimm,oder relativ vernachlässigbar--Beton ist ja eigentlich Dicht und nimmt sehr wenig Wasser auf....?
Faltenwurf ist natürlich auch ordentlich,stelle mal später Bilder rein.... .Aber IMO gehts einfach nicht viel besser,die Form ist eben doch schon kompliziert.
Gruss    Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

das sagt mir leider ohne Fotos nicht sehr viel - habe diese Profile noch nie verwendet. Bei solchen Fragen würde ich aber unbedingt bei naturagart anrufen - auch dafür hast Du schliesslich bezahlt...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Mahlzeit,
also dat Ding kann ich abändern... .Laut NG zieht die Ufermatte das Wasser hoch und es tröppelt dann hinter der Folie runter bis alles "voll" ist...wäre .Sch...ade     
Aber wenn ich eine Klemmschiene nach der anderen umändere gehts IMO vielleicht doch recht zügig...
Mann hätte sich das in der Bauanleitung doch nochmal RICHTIG ansehen sollen   .
Gruss      Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Mahlzeit,
also dat Ding kann ich abändern... .Laut NG zieht die Ufermatte das Wasser hoch und es tröppelt dann hinter der Folie runter bis alles "voll" ist...wäre .Sch...ade     
Aber wenn ich eine Klemmschiene nach der anderen umändere gehts IMO vielleicht doch recht zügig...
Mann hätte sich das in der Bauanleitung doch nochmal RICHTIG ansehen sollen   .
Gruss      Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Statusbericht:Ufergraben ist fertigestellt,Wasser drin,Unterwasserpflanzen von NG sind heute gekommen-laut NG-noch sinnvoll zu pflanzen,Filter steht,Pumpe drin-funzt,...
Noch zu erledigen:Wasserkaskade und Überlauf sowie am Schluss der Wasserschildkrötenzaun.Dann im Früjahr die Pflanzen und im Mai die Emys und __ Moderlieschen.Bilder stelle ich morgen früh auf aktuellen Stand rein   gruss  an Alle    JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

@Alle:Nochmals Danke....vor allem an Stefan.IMO hat alles bis jetzt gut geklappt und der Rest wird noch.....  .Habe die Pics mal auf den neuesten Stand gebracht     Gruss JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

@JürgenS
Tolle Arbeit dein Schildkrötenteich.
Aber an der Zaunseite kommen die Tiere mit leichtigkeit raus.
Oder hast du das geändert?
Meine können 30cm Beton hochklettern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2003)

@Christiananke! :razz: 
Die (inneseitige)Betonmauer ist ganz glatt mit Betonplan geschalt und alle Ecken sind ausgerundet.Aber Du hast recht,da muss und werde ich noch was machen(wie auch im hinteren Bereich).Bin -leider   oder Gott sei Dank  - noch nicht fertig.  Gestern habe ich noch mehr Kiessand 0/8 eingefüllt und erste Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt.Morgen gehts weiter,z.B. mit Wasserfall/Kaskade....
Gruss  Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

auch von mir: Grosses Kompliment ! So aus der Rückschau: War doch nicht schlecht, den Filtergraben wegzulassen von wegen Falten - oder (oder hast Du etwa doch...) ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

